# Samsung clp 315 / How to replace the exit sensor



## stefcool (Mar 5, 2010)

My printer was just over 1 year old, the paper would stop printing halfway into the print and get stuck, I would get an error with red flashing light indicating paper jam. 
I replaced the exit sensor aka photo interrupter and this fixed my problem. 

*THis is how I did it and it worked! Printer is now printing fine!*

Part number 0604001393 

1) Open front cover and remove two screws above the ink cartridges; 2) Open the back cover, too; 3) Lift off the top cover; 4) Remove 4 screws near the green levers inside the back cover; 5) On top, remove 2 screws near the small white clips bearing the top rolerr; 6) Unclip and lift out the top roller; 7) You can now see the exit sensor at the opposite side of the machine to the two thick wires; (see pic I attached) 8) Draw back the spring-loaded sleeve at one end of the back roller and remove the roller, it justs snaps in/out 9) Remove the 4 screws from the fuser and carefully pull out and place out of way to make room to access the fuser, (it is attached to wires, so you do not completely take out, just move out of way) 10) Remove the 2 screws that are holding the unit that holds the sensor in place and Lift up the end of the unit the sensor is mounted on; 10) Unclip the old sensor from its holder; 11) Disconnect the sensor from the 3-pin electrical connector, making sure the connector does not spring back inside the case aperture; 12) Snap into place the new sensor; 13)Connect up the new sensor; 

Where I ordered the part from: $2.95 http://www.partstore.com/Part/Samsung/Samsung/0604001393/New.aspx 


This link shows you how to get one side of printer off: YouTube - Samsung CLP-315 printer disassemble toner reset chip 

Here is what the exit sensor aka photo interrupter looks like: http://www.jabsol.com/product.jhtm?id=3585&cid=15476 
(tiny little piece causing soo much turmoil!)

Here is where the piece is located in your printer:

Good luck and happy printing!


----------



## naima63 (Apr 7, 2010)

I can't open your thumbnail to see the part.


----------



## hilton1 (May 8, 2010)

stefcool said:


> My printer was just over 1 year old, the paper would stop printing halfway into the print and get stuck, I would get an error with red flashing light indicating paper jam.
> I replaced the exit sensor aka photo interrupter and this fixed my problem.
> 
> *THis is how I did it and it worked! Printer is now printing fine!*
> ...


I got to the sensor. How do you unclip it?


----------



## silentak1 (May 15, 2010)

You sir just saved me $200 on a new color printer. Bought the part you recommended for $11 shipped, followed your DIY and written instructions. All in all, 10 minute job. Works fine now.


----------



## wsapp1 (Jun 15, 2010)

HELP!

I ordered th e part and find it in the printer and removed it but he new 
one is larger then the old one..what gives?

the part # I have is 0604-001393 which is correct but I just noticed
it has one space after the part # with an "A" in it...not sure what
that signifies

I got this printer in March of last year...maybe Samsung changed
something....I did talk to tech support at Samsung and while they
refused to extend my warrant they did think replacing this part was
a good idea...

I'm not sure what to do next...don't want a $200 paper weight

Bill in Atlanta

if anyone can tell me what to do I'd appreciate it..

Do I have the wrong part or what?

when I ordered the part I didn't add an "A" to the part #


----------



## printerman60 (Oct 2, 2008)

we have the same problem, exit sensor. the service manual does not show the part or part number.
our service manual from a samsung authorized, indicate part numbers start with JC
as in actuator-exit sensor JC66-01775A

can you confirm?


----------

